# Tank



## marcjr

*


----------



## Ægir

I would keep the canister, it will be far more useful VS the HOB filters because of the media capacity. If you only have a rhom, you could prob return them both.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## marcjr

Thank you good sir!

Another question, should I buy new filters for the canister or should I keep it how it is since it has "good" media from the prior fish (cichlids)


----------



## Ægir

Media is only "good" if its kept in water, and the bacteria has a source of food (ammonia)... if the filter has been sitting you might as well replace it and cycle the tank before adding your fish.

You can use "scrubbies" from a dollar store (NO SOAP!!!) as filter media, they are cheap and work well: 









You might want to replace the fine floss or polishing cloth with Fluval media, as they are cut to size, or buy it in bulk and cut it yourself.


----------



## marcjr

OK will do.

So even if the canister has water from last night the media isn't good anymore? Sorry just want to be sure.


----------



## Ægir

If you can get it back up and running it might still be fine... provided it didnt get super cold, or get washed with tap water or chlorine.

Did you move the tank and set it up yet?


----------



## marcjr

Nope, tap water nor chlorine has touched the filter. I haven't set up the tank yet, has a bit of algae that I want to clean up first before setting it up.


----------



## Ægir

I would set it up ASAP, use a dechlorinator/water treatment when you fill it, get it up to temp and fire up the filter.... you can clean the algae when its full (mag float, or a razor blade but STAY AWAY from the silicone corner seals) and then add or slowly replace the media with new stuff over a few months.

You will also need a text kit (I would suggest the API master kit) to monitor the cycle, if you are lucky it will be minimal because of the established media.

I would also try to keep a few fish in the tank until you get your Ps


----------



## marcjr

Oops just read the last Part to your post. Nvm!


----------



## wizardslovak

canister for bio hob for mechanical .. will be enough .. id keep 2nd hob in case water will go bad with over load.. 
Good luck and post pics


----------



## marcjr

Thanks guys!

So I did a water test (High Ph) 7.5-7.8 (Ph) 7.6 (ammonia) 0 (Nitrite) 0 (Nitrate) 0

Plus I added 5 zebra danio today... Does this mean the media from the canister actually helped? What do I do from here, do I wait longer to cycle, or is the tank fish ready?


----------



## Ægir

Its hard to say if it helped... you should see some Nitrates, but with all new water and almost no bio load its possible you wouldnt. Give it some time and test again


----------



## marcjr

Ægir said:


> Its hard to say if it helped... you should see some Nitrates, but with all new water and almost no bio load its possible you wouldnt. Give it some time and test again


Ok will do. Another thing I'm a bit confused about is when testing for "ph" levels do I use the "high Ph" test or just the "ph" bottle


----------



## Ægir

Just the PH, the high range is more for saltwater or freshwater that is out of range from the normal test


----------



## marcjr

OK thanks! I've noticed that a few snails (pomd) have come out of hiding once I set up the tank...when I first picked up the tank I left a little bit gravel and a really small amount of old tank water inside. There's about 5 of them, should i remove them before they over populate?


----------



## Ægir

I personally dont like snails but its up to you... they will reproduce quickly

Easiest way to get them is remove the ones you can see, and then put a piece of cucumber on a weight of some sort so it doesnt float... leave it overnight and remove it and the snails the next morning.


----------



## marcjr

*


----------



## Ægir

I wouldnt worry about it if you like the look... other than water noise from the filter its not a big deal

I fill mine to the top trim, as water spots will develop on the inside and it wont stay clear / clean


----------



## marcjr

Thanks, i filled mine up as well.

Should I wait to get the ac/hob running til after the tank cycles, or is it fine to fire her up now? Does it make a difference.

I still have no signs of nitrate


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

Give it a little longer. Ammonia and Nitrate levels will start to creep up. As was mentioned earlier in the thread, with new water it's very possible that Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate levels will be at '0'. Also, as the levels go up you will probably find that your PH will drop a little. You may/will also find that as your tank matures your PH will drop considerably. My PH from source is 7.2. As soon as it goes in the tank (after a water change) and been around the filter a couple times, its down to 6.6.


----------



## marcjr

How often should I do a water change? And how much 20% 50% ?


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

Once cycled, 25% weekly. In the meantime, probably change 10-15% every 2-3 days. Keep an eye on the Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate levels at the same time.

Don't use any flashy meds or removers. Just keep up with the water changes (when needed).


----------



## marcjr

Anyone know if its too late to use bio-spira to speed up the cycling process? Do I run any risk in using it 3 days after cycle start date


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

I think Bio-Spira is meant for saltwater aquariums. Apart from that, all these quick start potions are just a waste of time and money. Stick with the way you're doing it my friend. Had you have not added the fish, you could have gone down with the ammonia source route to cycle your tank which would have shaved some time off of the cycling process.


----------



## marcjr

Bio-spira is actually called Tetra safestart now. I guess they got bought out by Tetra, and is also for freshwater tanks.


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

It wouldn't hurt, but IMO it really won't speed up the cycling process.

If you can return the Danio or give them to a friend, the quickest way to cycle your tank would be to purchase bottle of pure Ammonia and do a fishless cycle.


----------



## marcjr

How long would that method take to fully cycle?


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

Some report doing a fishless cycle in 2 weeks, but on the other side of the coin, some say 4-6 weeks.

If you still have the fish in the tank you could try using the API Stress Zyme. It's basically a filtration booster and includes live bacteria. I've only just set up a new tank with an FX6 that only been going for two weeks on my old one. The fish looked as though they were struggling this morning, so I tested the water. Got a reading of 0.25ppm Ammonia and around 1ppm of Nitrite. I've done a 50% water change and used the Stress Zyme myself. Due to it being a new set up though, it's the case of doubling the recommended dose. They're still looking a bit off at the minute, but it should do the trick.


----------



## marcjr

So I got a little impatient when I happened to be a local pet store to pick up dog food, I saw Tetra Safe Start on the fish isle. I bought it and poured the bottle in my 75g about 8 hrs later I'm finally seeing some nitrates. It's so hard to tell on the color chart between 10ppm and 20ppm, the ammonia is still at about 0.25ppm, 0 nitrite, ph 7.6

Hopefully I'm on the road to a fully cycled safe tank soon.


----------



## Ægir

Was the Safe Start in a fridge? What was the expiration date on the bottle (if there was one)?


----------



## marcjr

From my understanding tss was formerly bio-spira (had to be refrigerated). Tetra bought them out and made the product better by not having to refrigerate. So no it was not in a fridge, there was a sticker on the bottom of the bottle says sell by 6/16

Should I be worried?


----------



## Ægir

Nope, no worries... was just wondering. From what I know (again just a theory) when the bacteria doesnt have a food source, it dies off... which would create ammonia, which might feed some of the remaining bacteria and prolong the life. They refrigerate it to basically slow or stop the metabolism and preserve as much as possible. I have always figured you are adding a small population of bacteria, and mostly ammonia after it sets on the shelf. Both will kick start the cycle, but odds are you are just over paying for ammonia.

All good, but there are cheaper ways to do it (dosing ammonia and or getting used media from someone)


----------



## marcjr

Yeah I called my lfs asking for media and they told me they use bio balls







. The thing with tss is if I were paying for mostly ammonia then why haven't my ammonia levels skyrocketed? They basically stayed the same at 0.25ppm, the only difference it made was i now have nitrate. I will test the peremeters again once i get home.


----------



## Ægir

Adding such a small amount of diluted ammonia, would prob take 10 bottles to have it show up on a test before becoming nitrites or nitrates. I am sure theres a nitrate byproduct happening in the bottle as bacteria die as well.

Bio balls are still a host for bacteria... see if they will loan you a few. Be warned you can also transmit diseases so, I would be sure the tank is ICH and parasite free.


----------



## marcjr

So I did a reading today and I have .25 ammonia, 0 nitrate, and 10-20ppm nitrates.

It's been 3 days since that same reading, am I close to done cycling?


----------



## Ægir

Cycles can take days, or even weeks... keep in mind its going to change and mini cycle when you add a bunch of bio load.

When you see 0 ammonia, and 0 nitrire that will be close to the end


----------



## marcjr

Thanks. Its been pretty close to a month. Since the only thing that needs to be at zero is my ammonia, should I do a water change?

Seems like that's all that I am missing. My nitrates are there already, and nitrites are at 0


----------



## Ægir

Small one cant hurt...

When are you adding your fish?


----------



## marcjr

I picked up more dither fish yesterday, so now I have 3 giant Danios, the original first 5 small danios, and 3 tiny guppie looking fish that have a blue hue to them. They all seem fine/happy not stressed out.

I was thinking if my water parameters stay the same I'd order my baby rhom Wednesday, what do you think?


----------



## Ægir

I would do a fairly large water change, and see if you can get rid of the ammonia... If it spikes back up, wait a little longer and try again, if it stays 0, should be good to go.


----------



## marcjr

I did another reading today and It looks like my nitrates dropped a bit, and not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me but the ammonia seems a little less than .25. Nitrites still at 0. BTW I haven't done a water change just yet


----------

